# Help: I need a pro backpack - BUT topload!



## tinkertinker (Jan 18, 2015)

hi guys.
I ve got a nice and big lowepro vertex200 backpack (1 body, 4-6 lenses).
but what I dislike is if I need to change the lens i have to put it down on the ground(on backside)
and open the full backpack to get inside.

-->perfect would be a *backpack with upper* and lower compartment.
a big upper compartment for frequently-used lenses!!
and a lower compartment for body, other lenses, accessories...

any suggestions?
thx.


----------



## candyman (Jan 18, 2015)

You may look at http://www.kata-bags.com/photo-by-carrying-type-backpacks?n=4

kata 3N1-35 PL
or
kata 3N1-25-PL


----------



## tinkertinker (Jan 18, 2015)

candyman said:


> You may look at http://www.kata-bags.com/photo-by-carrying-type-backpacks?n=4
> 
> kata 3N1-35 PL
> or
> kata 3N1-25-PL



thanks candyman!
yes, I ve seen these kata bags; and you are right these are the best which I found too...
but they upper storage is quite small.


----------



## candyman (Jan 18, 2015)

tinkertinker said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > You may look at http://www.kata-bags.com/photo-by-carrying-type-backpacks?n=4
> ...




I own the Lowepro Flipside 400 AW Black. I have to take it off and laydown to exchange gear. But, this bag has its plusses and for other reasons I bought it.


I have to admit that I don't own the Kata 3N1-2/35L-PL *but* I do own the Kata 123-GO-30
The upper compartment in my Kata can hold the 70-200 f/2.8 MKII but not attached to the camera. I can however put my 6D with the 24-105L attached in that compartment. 
Advantage is that it does have a side opening. As you saw in the images/video. You swing the bag and open it to exchange gear. 
Anyway, maybe other people will have some interesting options....


----------



## brad-man (Jan 18, 2015)

Have you considered a belt system to supplement your backpack? You can keep your most used lenses by your side with easy access. The next best alternative to carrying two bodies. Very convenient in many situations.

http://www.thinktankphoto.com/categories/modular-systems/lens-pouches.aspx


----------



## ScottyP (Jan 18, 2015)

Try B&H online, for the searchability, if you have not already. They have a great set of filters you can set to winnow their enormous selection of backpacks down to just the ones that fit your needs. 

The downside is that if you have any OCD tendencies you can easily get vapor lock in the brain from over analyzing the many choices.


----------



## redelses (Jan 18, 2015)

ClikElite makes a couple of nice packs - the obscura has a side and front entry on bottom for camera and lenses, and a top entry with a compartment embedded that can hold a couple of lenses - 
http://clikelite.com/product/backpacks/new-2014-obscura/

the only issue with that one is the side entry is tight for a full frame and will not fit a 1D. 
the contrejour is another great pack, but no separate top compartment.


----------



## jdavidse (Jan 18, 2015)

You might like the new lowepro

http://store.lowepro.com/backpacks/protactic-450-aw


----------



## candyman (Jan 18, 2015)

jdavidse said:


> You might like the new lowepro
> 
> http://store.lowepro.com/backpacks/protactic-450-aw



Looks good


----------



## slclick (Jan 18, 2015)

Urban or backcountry?


----------



## cycleraw (Jan 18, 2015)

Just saw this one on B&H. It looks like it might fit your needs.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1006565-REG/mind_shift_gear_200_rotation_180_pro.html


----------



## tinkertinker (Jan 18, 2015)

cycleraw said:


> Just saw this one on B&H. It looks like it might fit your needs.
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1006565-REG/mind_shift_gear_200_rotation_180_pro.html




thank you all for your useful hints.

a belt system would be a good solution, but I don´t want to carry a backpack and additional bags...

but i like this new lowepro and this mindshift backpack looks good too.
non is perfect for my needs but sure little customizable...


----------



## awair (Jan 18, 2015)

Just purchased the Manfrotto Tri Backpack L.

The blurb tells me the top is for 'other stuff' with the cameras/lens stored in the base. However, a 7D with Battery Grip & 300/4L will fit comfortably in the top (horizontally), or you could open the top zipper (dividing the top/bottom sections) and make it a genuine top loader.

Packed for action, I keep a camera/lens in the top. For travel it fits the 7D with 300/4L (attached) fully supported in the base, 135/2L, 430 EX flash, 6D, & 24-70/4L separately, plus one spare slot. This then leaves the top compartment completely free.

An iPad mini fits in the pouch on the outside face, and 13" MBA inside a dedicated compartment. Room for a couple of iPhones in one side pocket, and lens/body caps & batteries in the other.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1003555-REG/manfrotto_mb_ma_bp_tl_advanced_tri_backpack_l.html


----------



## slclick (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm going to try the Protactic 350. I shoot quite a bit in the 'field', 'bush', great outdoors whatnot. I like the idea of it being not too large (one body two medium lenses) and tough as nails. I like my Lowepro Flipside Sport 15L but it has developed tears and snags, not too mention the buckles aren't the most rugged. Also the waist strap is poorly designed. 

I don't have much lens/body GAS but the holy grail bag search has me under it's spell.


----------

